
Levodopa enhances explicit new-word learning in healthy adults - romefort
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25900350
======
kolev
I was taking Mucuna (a natural source of levodopa) until I found out that it
increases melanin production, which totally makes sense when you think about
it, but it's not recommended if you're at risk of melanoma. If you don't, then
L-DOPA works great in preventing myopia as well.

------
tezzer
"Levodopa" sounds like a Harry Potter spell. The abstract says "the role of
dopamine in modulating executive function, working memory and associative
learning has been established", I wonder if there are side effects to mucking
with your brain chemistry in this way.

~~~
johntb86
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-DOPA#Side_effects](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-DOPA#Side_effects)
: The side effects of L-DOPA may include:

    
    
      ...
      Disorientation and confusion
      Extreme emotional states, particularly anxiety, but also  excessive libido
      Vivid dreams or insomnia
      Auditory or visual hallucinations
      ...
      Somnolence and narcolepsy
      A condition similar to stimulant psychosis
      ...
      Freezing during movement
      Dose failure (drug resistance)
      Dyskinesia at peak dose (levodopa-induced dyskinesia)
      ...

------
Toast_
For the curious, they're referring to L-dopa.

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-DOPA](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-DOPA)

